# Oh my gosh is he a biter



## littleron_2001 (Sep 13, 2006)

We've just gotten our first, he's teething something terrible. Is there some sort of proven technique to get him to stop chewing everything in sight? He has shew toys, strips, chunks, everything and anything, there's not stopping our little fella from creating a world of completely chewed slippers, feet, fingers, clothes, chairs...you get the picture.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## scrappyrn (Sep 12, 2006)

how old is he? Have you tried to spray bitter apple on things you don't want chewed? It worked really well with my first pup (after he chewed up a brand new pair of shoes). Also when he is chewing-give him his own toys to chew-keep substituting good chews for bad. My new pup (Winnie-she is 12 weeks) loves her flexible nylabone to chew, and also a rope bone and stuffed octopus. Good luck.

Caren


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ron!
Its crazy when they go through the teething stage. 
One thing that helped me were flossies. They are these twirlled up piece of beef tendon. My guys LOVE them. For a puppy it can take a while for them to chew them completely. (Which is good thing!) 
I have them set up on automatic delivery now, I couldnt live without them. They distract my guys for hours!

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?searchterms=flossies&click=5

Also, I would just try to keep him contained to an area and keep your eye on him. As for you toes, good luck! Goldie could bite my toe in mid air as I walked. It was funny for a short time....

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with Tom that it sounds like too much freedom too early. You may need an ex-pen or some baby gates to limit his range.

I see you already have chew toys, but make sure you have a variety of textures available - hard nubby toys, soft cloth like old socks or washclothes, and some chewable treats are good.

In regard to biting people, make sure you yelp "ouch" when he bites. When puppies play together, they yelp to let the other know when they've bitten too hard.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes I agree with the freedom issue .. Try and keep him contained ..
Also you need to tke time to play with your puppy and if he bites come up with a phrase no bite or ouch whatever works . He must learn that biting hurts . Once he is on puppy class other puppies teach them this .
You have to give him acceptable things to chew . Now this is fun as no dog seems the same . It took me a long time to figure out what owuld work with Cosmo . My first dog was fine with rawhide . A Vet recommended it . In retorospect I do not recommend it ..
Now you can stuff a Kong with kibble or treats, Some people use pigs ears - some are very greasy so be careful Some use nylabone - it did not work for me others love them . Some give ice cubes , they are toys you can put in the freezer . 
It is important to have a play time with your dog with his own toys . They love to fetch even when they are babies .
Enroll him in a puppy class after 12 weeks - this helps .
Crate him for short periods - this helps 
They are like toddlers - protect them from themselves and put your good stuf away ..


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Flossies are pretty reasonable from  here.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL, not when you consider a couple of years ago or really as late as 2006 before they became so popular, you could get flossies for $54.00 per case of 50!!! Dog.com does now though seem to have the best price going.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I actually found them for $1.99 today at the local feed store (we live in the middle of nowhere. This is the pet store in this area. lol) when I went to pick up food.

As soon as I know if she likes them or not, I'll be stocking up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Buy them all at that price! Most places on the net are selling them for over $3.00 each including the company that makes them, Merrick.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to have him order me a case, possibly 2 since it's such a good price.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

PetEdge catalog is selling Bully Springs (flossies) @6/$1.57. I am going to call to see if they have a better price for cases. Between me and my daughter, we go thru them like icecubes. Around here they are anywhere from $2.99 to over $4 each depending on the size. Sometimes I buy the longer ones and cut them in half because they are a better buy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

They are made from beef tendon's, they are NOT rawhide. Merrick made them first and I have yet to meet a dog that didn't like them! They use to be more affordable, but now they are too expensive.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

They don't stain, but they get eaten and while they are being chewed they get soft and limp. Not gummy though.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I talked to the owner of the feed store, and he's going to order me a case.

Figured I better stock up before he realizes he can make more $$


----------

